# red spots help



## rlb (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I've been lurking around here for a while and have finally bit the bullet and decided to join. It's a pretty amazing resource you guys have built up here!

I need help with this problem with my complex - Paph global challenger x (tingtagel x sparsholt).

I've had it a for 2 or so years, there are actually 2 plants in the pot. Not two growths as I though when I first acquired it.

The problem on its leaves has been there for maybe 2 years slowly killing off the lower leaves. To begin with I tried cutting them off, but they are discolouring quicker than they are growing and I'm beginiing to run out of leaves!

The damage is only on the top of the lower leaves, the lower side seems pretty clean. It starts on the leaves opposite each other as small red freckles which spread, the leaf turns yellow - not dry - and if I leave it on, eventually just goes sort of soft and brown. When I first got it, I though it was normal senescence of leaves, but as time had gone on, and the pattern has become worse, I need to figure it out.

I repotted recently and was surprised by the top plants to see a pot brimming full of big healthy happy furry roots. The mix is medium bark, chc (well soaked), coarse perlite and charcoal.

I grow on a heat mats in a north east facing window in Melbourne Australia. I shade with blinds, its not ideal, but its the only natural light I've got.

It was suggested on another forum that this was sunburn, but I've done that to plants before (poor encylias, summering outdoors was my worst plan yet) and know the pattern, and I don't think this is it. At my old premises this plant was kept in very low light, and still exhibited the same traits.

I though it might be mites, but I've been wiping it with alcohol and dish soap, but I'm not getting anything coming off on the cloth.

Help! I put it into quarantine, as I've just added a selection of pricey, fancy multis to the collection and if this happens to them I might just cry!:sob:


----------



## rlb (Sep 20, 2014)

pics of damage


----------



## Stone (Sep 20, 2014)

It's not sunburn or mites. My guess would be some kind of fungal problem. How good is your air movement?


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2014)

Have you tried Cleary's 3336 systemic fungicide?


----------



## rlb (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Mike, air movement is probably not great. Grow area is in the main living area of my house. It is fairly still thorough the day, and then gets opened up and fans etc when I return from work. As summer comes on I will open up the windows a bit, I've been worried about them getting too cold. 

All other plants are ok.

Hi Abax, I'm willing to put a fungicide on it. I have fongarid and mancozeb ready in the arsenal, I don't know if cleary's 3336 is available in Australia. 

I'm a bit worried about spraying/soaking willy nilly until I have a rough idea what it is? Mike, you may be able to advise what is the best consumer available Australian fungicide?


----------



## Stone (Sep 23, 2014)

rlb said:


> Hi Mike, air movement is probably not great. Grow area is in the main living area of my house. It is fairly still thorough the day, and then gets opened up and fans etc when I return from work. As summer comes on I will open up the windows a bit, I've been worried about them getting too cold.
> 
> All other plants are ok.
> 
> ...



Mancozeb is a good start. Fongarid works mainly on soil borne pathogens (root rot) so I wouldn't bother with that. Try doing a serch for ''Spotless'' (Chlorothalonil). I find it very good for all kinds of leaf problems. I can only find it at one nursery here. It's getting hard to find good chemicals these days!


----------

